# Local 3 NYC "Brotherhood"



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @JamesM!

Don't let it get to you brother.

Only d-bags would treat you different for the color of your skin.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

@jackieRobinson, I mean @JamesM , I am not sure but it sounds like you're being a ****y millenial. 

I know exactly this foreign culture you speak of. Number one, watch a couple episodes of the Jersey shore. They're just assholes, don't take it personally. You want Mayberry manners and friendliness, move to Mayberry. And don't join the union. 

I don't hear you talking about overt racism, just being uncomfortable. I certainly wouldn't condone anything overtly racist. If it's just "awkward," STFU and do your job and collect your pay. Working with an elephant in the room is not an OSHA identified hazard. It's not enough that you have an incredible opportunity at your feet, it has to be not-awkward? Nword please. 

I am busting your balls but seriously, race is the elephant in the room all through the culture. We have this de facto segregation because people can't tolerate this undercurrent of tension. Don't blame it on the union. 

If you can hang in there, keep your bearing, and just do your job, you'll gain respect over time. In time, that tension will fade. In a few years maybe that 2.7% will be 5.4%. It will take time, but what's the alternative, keeping the cultures segregated?


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I never watched one show of the Jersey shore. Unfortunately I sometimes have to live it. This is the perfect time of year. We call it local summer. All the Bennies have gone. 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=benny


----------

